# Raw training treats



## PrinceJames (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm in urgent need of info on what treats to use for my puppy for training being that she does eat all raw and I would like to keep it that way. Also, how do you prioritize those treats? Ex. High value.... Low value....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I also feed raw and use cheese cubes, or cooked chicken...meat rolls from Happy Howies are another go to(even though, not raw, very limited ingredient) I track my dogs and need some bait, raw meat is not what I want to use on the track. 
You could dehydrate meat if you feel the need to, but I'd rather not deal with that, so just use cheese, cooked meat or the food rolls so the slime factor is reduced some.
If the dog has high food drive, it doesn't really matter the value of what you are giving, my pup will eat just about anything. My older male is more discerning so cheese is his high value food.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I use dehydrated liver, cooked lung and cooked chicken. I cube and freeze it and take it out right before training, so I have a good start with stuff that is frozen and not a mess


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Try these:

Meat Treats
*Items needed:*
*Non Stick Fry Pan*
*Pork Chops or Lamb or Goat or Round Steak or Liver (of any animal) or any meat the dog is not sensitive to.*
*Scissors*
1. Trim off all fat on the edges and in-between and if it has bone, remove that too. If using Liver, thaw, and blot well with paper towel to remove excess blood.
2. Take a pair of scissors (outstanding tool for cutting meat) and cut the meat into manageable pieces.
3. Choose a fry pan (non stick works the easiest) and give the pan a small drop of oil or a quick spray of Pam.
4. Heat the pan until really hot and drop in the meat pieces in to sizzle. Keep your heat high but don’t leave the pan unattended.
5. Sprinkle on a little garlic powder or garlic salt if desired.
6. Let it sizzle for about a minute or two then flip over. Braise the other side (pour off the juice if there is too much) and remove from pan when the middle is pink (especially the Liver or it will crumble). If using chunks of meat, turn over as needed. Place on to paper towel, blot and let cool.
7. Take your scissors and cut all of the meat in strips about ¼” wide, (or small pieces if using chunks of meat). Now take those strips and cut small pieces about the size of a ½ of a dime, (or whatever size you prefer).
8. Place small amounts into sealable snack baggies, then place those baggies into a sealable freezer baggie and place in freezer. When you need them, take out one or two baggies, place them in the fridge and they will un-thaw. Of course the dogs love them frozen too, if you forget! They will unthaw quickly on the cupboard or in your pocket for training. The process takes a little time but saves a lot of $$ and the dogs' go crazy for them!


Moms


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I use Real Meat air dried dog food as training treats. They aren't super high value but my dogs love them. I used them a lot when the dogs were young pups because I liked that they were a complete food. I still use them. But for obedience training (and tracking) I use happy howie rolls. And for one dog (obedience) I use a trail mix bag of cheese, cooked hot dogs, and happy howie rolls.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I should have added, with my puppy, I am trying to get him engaged with a tug or ball and not food so my hands don't suffer. I never had to try that hard with Karlo, he was always more about the tug/ball than food. Gambit is very high food drive, so that is what we use for training, but I do prefer a toy over food as long as the dogs brain isn't overloaded. 
Much cheaper too!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

You can dehydrate meat in the oven. Chicken breast and beef liver make quick jerky - just slice thin and place in the oven at 200 and cook for 2-3 hours, turning one halfway. I also use cooked chicken or beef hearts, homemade chicken liver treats (liver, eggs, olive oil, and flour), cheese, or kibble (my raw fed dogs think it's candy).


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I use the commercial freeze dried raw foods as training treats

vital essentials mini beef nibs 
These are good. The mini size is perfect for training, they are harder then any 
other freeze dried I have used - so little to no mess. This is just like the standard go to training treat for us

K9 Naturals Green Tripe
Comes in pellets that are very easy to break in half or thirds to be perfect sized. High valuer then the nibs. (FYI - cheaper on amazon)

Stella and Chewies or Primal 
These things are Mako's super high value treat. They STINK - worse then the tripe. You have to cut them up but he'd do back flips for them.


----------



## Battle Fiercely (Jan 12, 2021)

voodoolamb said:


> I use the commercial freeze dried raw foods as training treats
> 
> vital essentials mini beef nibs
> These are good. The mini size is perfect for training, they are harder then any
> ...


I just use prime meats from Classic Duo


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Ziwi Peak is great as a training treat. Only Natural Pet has a slightly less pricey version called Max Meat. Both are designed as a raw-adjacent dehydrated food -- little squares of jerky -- but they work great as treats too, and it's a lot more economical to use them as treats than as food.

Stella & Chewy's freeze dried Meal Mixers are also terrific as treats.


----------

